# Dieting causing low testosterone/sex drive!



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Now that I'm single again, I've been doing the 180 and hitting the gym and eating better. I've lost 50+ lbs so far but I notice a direct impact on a low sexual drive now. I never had issues before when I was with my EX and I always had a high sexual drive, but it seems like as I lose weight so does my sexual drive.

I have been eating a lot less, small healthy portions, and I substitute a meal replacement shake for one of my meals each day. I feel like maybe my protein intake is not as high as it use to be before. 

Has anyone else experienced this when losing weight? Is there anything I can do to get my sexual drive back up without having to eat a lot like before?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

You may be eating too many carbs and not enough protein. Apparently carbohydrates can lower testosterone. From what I've read, it's important to eat quality protein and tons of vegetables. Cut way back on our cut out processed sugars and grains. 

Protein shakes are often a bunch of chemicals and refined carbohydrates masquerading as health food.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

dennisg1 said:


> Now that I'm single again, I've been doing the 180 and hitting the gym and eating better. I've lost 50+ lbs so far but I notice a direct impact on a low sexual drive now. I never had issues before when I was with my EX and I always had a high sexual drive, but it seems like as I lose weight so does my sexual drive.
> 
> I have been eating a lot less, small healthy portions, and I substitute a meal replacement shake for one of my meals each day. I feel like maybe my protein intake is not as high as it use to be before.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this when losing weight? Is there anything I can do to get my sexual drive back up without having to eat a lot like before?


Could be two things. Maybe testosterone. Maybe just lack of energy. If you are working out more and eating less, you may not be giving your body what it needs overall... or you may not be giving it enough of something in particular, like protein.

On the general front, it is possible to cut calories too far when exercising more and, while the short term weight drop is exciting, it can be counterproductive in the long term. Make sure you are actually eating enough. 

On the specific front, protein may be an issue. I know my craving for meat shoots through the roof when I up my exercise regimen. Especially when I'm lifting more.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Make sure your workouts include plenty of lifting (free weights might be better but YMMV) and that you’re getting plenty of protein.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Your age and how your body metabolism changes
can have a major impact on your sex drive. 
Dieting and working out can have a major
impact. The expression Your not as young as
you use to be. If you just started to change your
eating habits and working out then your metabolism
could be speeding up and using more energy. If you slow 
down your work out routine it could slow down.
You may just have to find the right balance between
both. Diet/work out


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Maybe your low sexual drive isn’t related to your weight loss or new diet. Maybe there is something else going on... stress, depression?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Lift weights. It will help you lose pounds as well.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I will repeat the lifting weights suggestion, but add to make it heavy weights. Get good quality sleep. Make sure your vitamin D levels are normal.

There are more things, do research.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Usually weight lifting increases your testosterone and being overweight/inactive lowers it, so what you are doing should be benefiting and not hindering you. But regarding the lower sex drive, I suspect it might be psychological. I'd say just keep doing what you are doing and give it some time to get over the emotional scars then see if your sex drive returns. My personal experience is right after I was divorced I wasn't emotionally ready to date right away and it showed with a decreased sex drive. After I took some time to recover emotionally my sex drive returned and was higher than when I was married simply due to the variety and excitement that comes with new relationships.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

dennisg1 said:


> Now that I'm single again, I've been doing the 180 and hitting the gym and eating better. I've lost 50+ lbs so far but I notice a direct impact on a low sexual drive now. I never had issues before when I was with my EX and I always had a high sexual drive, but it seems like as I lose weight so does my sexual drive.
> 
> I have been eating a lot less, small healthy portions, and I substitute a meal replacement shake for one of my meals each day. I feel like maybe my protein intake is not as high as it use to be before.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this when losing weight? Is there anything I can do to get my sexual drive back up without having to eat a lot like before?


Losing a lot of weight in a short amount of time does make the body weak and affects libido. When your weight plateaus, your body will likely recover.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

One issue that comes up with dieting and working out is to get enough fat in your diet as well.

Fat is useful for many things including the production of testosterone.

The trick is to find that happy balance point.

Good luck.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Lifting heavy weights (compound exercises) has been proven to increase T.

Lowering body-fat should also lower T.. so its something else


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

I concur on the making sure you are lifting weights and getting that training. I'm 38.5 and the weight lifting plus the supplements I take send my drive into overdrive, which made/makes life Hell when you have a Wife that rejected advances MOST of the time and now with her being a STBXW and no possibility to take true advantage of it!

FWIW, I take a Creatine & Glutamine supplement. I think even without the weight lifting was a huge boon for the drive but with it, it just seems so even more. Probably a factor would be that I work at a University and let's just say the scenery at the Fitness Center is ... uh yeah


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

I read that many protein supplements are made from soy beans and that soy lowers sex drive.


----------



## Glamdaring (Apr 3, 2018)

If you're hitting the gym regularly, like more than a couple times a week, and doing a "good" workout for lack of a better term. You're probably not eating enough. Most people don't realize you gotta EAT when you workout strenuously. Like, 4 high protein meals a day plus snacks and maybe even some supplements.

Your muscles get big because of trauma. You're literally tearing yourself down and building it back bigger and stronger. You gotta FEED that beast.

Anyways, improper nutrition causes a lot of issues, emotional and otherwise and could absolutely affect your libido I would bet.


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies!

I've been doing a low-carb type of diet where I supplement this chocolate "Bariatric Advantage - High Protein Meal Replacement" shake for a meal once a day. Besides that, I would say my main source of protein comes from grilled chicken / eggs, and the occasional steak. 

At the gym, I've only been lifting weights which I find more enjoyable than doing cardio at this point.

I also thought that too, besides the diet affecting my testosterone it could also be "psychological". However, I've even lost the eagerness to masturbate anymore which was not the case when I was heavier and eating like a beast. 

I was with a girl the other night and I could just feel something was off, and while we were getting intimate I just felt embarrassed because I didn't feel like my natural self as I usually would perform with no issues.

I'm going to see my Dr. this week for my yearly physical; so I'm going to ask him to check my testosterone levels when he does blood work to see what it shows. 

I guess I should try increasing my fat/protein intake? Are there any supplements you recommend taking?

Thank you!


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Handy said:


> I read that many protein supplements are made from soy beans and that soy lowers sex drive.


Yes, stay AWAY from anything soy based.
You will find soy in alot of cereals and snack bars (cereal/oat bars)
You will find it in those protein bars (almost like 90% of them are soy based)
And in some other supplments

Learn to read the ingredients list on everything


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

There are several natural supplements on the market designed to raise testosterone levels. You might want to try a product called High T, but I recommend doing some research. I've used High T in the past with great results. Made me want to f*** like crazy....


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

How long have you been single? my sex drive crashed after my divorce and was HD prior, it came back though


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Profromance anxiety!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

dennisg1 said:


> Now that I'm single again, I've been doing the 180 and hitting the gym and eating better. I've lost 50+ lbs so far but I notice a direct impact on a low sexual drive now. I never had issues before when I was with my EX and I always had a high sexual drive, but it seems like as I lose weight so does my sexual drive.
> 
> I have been eating a lot less, small healthy portions, and I substitute a meal replacement shake for one of my meals each day. I feel like maybe my protein intake is not as high as it use to be before.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this when losing weight? Is there anything I can do to get my sexual drive back up without having to eat a lot like before?


It's just the protein.

Still remember with my ex-wife whenever she wanted some she had to get it, so I had a stock of tuna cans for a quick protein fix. 

She hated it though, says she can taste it through... you know. Add some pineapple or waterlemon I guess.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Stringent dieting puts a lot of stress on the body.
It goes into mlld shock. It goes into survival mode.

Your brain and its 'memories' may desire sex, but the hungry body puts that wish at 
the bottom of it's priorites. 

Severe dieting affects hormone production and blood flow.

I agree with lifting weights. Endurance workouts will likely make your situation worse.

Eat healthy fats, olive oil, fats from salmon and nuts.
Eat spicy foods to speed up blood flow.

Your metabolism slows down when you get hungry.

Your body is trying to conserve energy.

Having sex becomes a luxury.





TRQ-


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

MovingForward said:


> How long have you been single? my sex drive crashed after my divorce and was HD prior, it came back though


I guess I would consider myself single once I found out about the A, which was in Sept 2017 but I was definitely not ready for dating at that time. I felt more ready when my house sold and got my new place, since it would cut ties from any communication from the EX; so I guess I would consider myself single in Feb 2018 and that's when I starting entering the dating game again.

Yeah, I'm hoping with the lifting and trying to get more protein / healthy fats back into my body that will help increase my sex drive again. I would like to drop another 15 lbs more, but I'm feeling good at where I'm at now.



chillymorn69 said:


> Profromance anxiety!


Yeah, I'm sure some of it is definitely from this and getting back out there again! Lol.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

The two (low sex drive and weight loss) may not even be related. I would agree with what Moving Forward said. It hasn't even been a year. It may just be that you associate sex with rejection or still associate sex with your ex. I remember the first time I got intimate after my divorce. I kept expecting what I had come to expect, but I was with someone different and it messed up my mindset. So like they say, be gentle with your self and be patient.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Go to the dr and tell him you would like an ed prescription. Most likely he will give you some samples.

Cut them in quarters and try it out . If its performance anxiety then this will do the trick. Once you get mojo back you won't need it anymore.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, more protein and weights will help that.


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Had my annual physical this morning, so curious to what my testosterone levels will come back at; hopefully on the high side with my weight loss and lifting! haha.

He also prescribed me some ED pills so I guess this will be good for the time being until I get back to normal.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

dennisg1 said:


> I guess I would consider myself single once I found out about the A, which was in Sept 2017 but I was definitely not ready for dating at that time. I felt more ready when my house sold and got my new place, since it would cut ties from any communication from the EX; so I guess I would consider myself single in Feb 2018 and that's when I starting entering the dating game again.
> 
> Yeah, I'm hoping with the lifting and trying to get more protein / healthy fats back into my body that will help increase my sex drive again. I would like to drop another 15 lbs more, but I'm feeling good at where I'm at now.
> 
> ...


Also worrying about it will make it even worse so relax


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I recall not feeling too sexy a year later after my divorce! 
I was on my late 20's, I knew I wasn't right in my head, the one on my shoulders. I was hitting the gym like crazy, never been so big in my entire life 175lbs at 6.0 ft, I was getting tons of attention but had nothing going on down below. 

I suggest to talk to someone about the whole ordeal pending D, your life in the present etc.

Don't rush on the sex front as it can make your situation much worst.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

